# For all the LEOs out there



## Kacey (Mar 17, 2007)

The following 15 Police Comments were taken from actual police car videos around the country...

#15. "Relax; the handcuffs are tight because they're new. They'll stretch out after you wear them awhile."

#14. "Take your hands off the car, and I'll make your birth certificate a worthless document."

#13. "If you run, you'll only go to jail tired."

#12. "Can you run faster than 1200 feet per second? In case you didn't know, that¹s the average speed of a 9 mm bullet fired from my gun."

#11. "So you don't know how fast you were going. I guess that means I can write anything I want on the ticket, huh?"

#10. "Yes, sir, you can talk to the shift supervisor, but I don't think it will help. Oh, did I mention that I am the shift supervisor?"

#9. "Warning? You want a warning? O.K., I'm warning you not to do that again or I'll give you another ticket."

#8. "The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or not. Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?"

#7. "Fair? You want me to be fair? Listen, fair is a place where you go to ride on rides, eat cotton candy, and step in monkey poop."

#6. "Yeah, we have a quota. Two more tickets and my wife gets a toaster oven."

#5. "No, sir, we don't have quotas anymore. We used to have quotas, but now we're allowed to write as many tickets as we want."

#4. "Just how big were those two beers?"

#3. "In God we trust, all others we run through CPIC/NCIC."

#2. "I'm glad to hear the Chief of Police is a good personal friend of yours. At least you know someone who can post your bail."

And ... THE BEST ONE!

#1 "You didn't think we gave pretty women tickets?  You're right, we don't - Sign here."


----------



## exile (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

... especially #1!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 17, 2007)

They were heart-warming to read - I'm a big fan of humour in the workplace ... and LEO's get to give public performances too .

Some of those are genuinely of the 'wish I'd said that' variety :tup:.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 17, 2007)

omg I laughed my *** off at number 1


----------



## morph4me (Mar 17, 2007)

Public service and entertainment, what more can you ask for


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 17, 2007)

:uhyeah:...................:lfao:


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2007)

No # 3 is my favorite..


----------



## Kreth (Mar 17, 2007)

Kacey said:


> #1 "You didn't think we gave pretty women tickets?  You're right, we don't - Sign here."


I was working as a bouncer and had a girl flash me her breasts after I turned down her obvious fake ID, saying "Will these get me in?" I said, "I'm sorry, honey, not unless you have cash implants to pay our fine if you get caught. Good night."


----------



## Kacey (Mar 17, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I was working as a bouncer and had a girl flash me her breasts after I turned down her obvious fake ID, saying "Will these get me in?" I said, "I'm sorry, honey, not unless you have cash implants to pay our fine if you get caught. Good night."



:lool:  :roflmao:


----------

